
How to permanently solve homelessness / a simple model - moereza
https://medium.com/@mohammadrezaghaemi15/how-to-permanently-solve-homelessness-a-simple-model-5938ee3f0cb8
======
sigmaprimus
Great idea, assuming the only cause of homelessness is lack of homes. I'm
pretty sure this was tried in 1950s in the form of housing projects, the
problem is the few bad tennants destroy thesee places for the majority. There
is also a "not in my back yard" mentality when it comes to the people already
living near where these buildings are purposed. Finally the poor and
underprivileged should never be looked at as and oportunity to make money or
exploit, even with the best intentions as this article suggests.

------
gus_massa
Do you have more detailed calculations? If the returns are so good, someone
else should have noticed.

A big chunk of the tenants will be nice, but …

What if someone refuses to pay? Or die? Or share the room with other 10
persons?

Have you included the cost of fixing the stuff, like the water tubes?

~~~
sigmaprimus
You are right, "If the returns are so good, someone else should have noticed."
There are lots of slum lords out there!

